# Fas course hours



## elizabethno1 (19 Jun 2011)

hi

stupid question maybe but just wondering does anyone have any ideas what hours might be for a full time course with fas i know its 5 days a week but just wondering if anyone has done a full time course and what hours it was in the days as i have a 2mth old baby and just thinking of childcare

any help would be appreciated

thanks


----------



## pippasue (20 Jun 2011)

I think it might depend on the course you do? Im not sure but maybe you should call Fas and ask them? Good luck!!


----------



## Kerry Gooner (20 Jun 2011)

I believe the hours are 8.30 - 3.45 (Mon - Thurs) and half day Friday.


----------



## Larkenn (28 Aug 2011)

I did a FAS course 3yrs ago and the hours were:

Mon to Thurs   8.30 - 4.15
Fri   8.30 - 12.15

Every course in the building did the same hours.


----------



## Black Sheep (29 Aug 2011)

As there are many types of Fas courses the hours vary from course.

I,m just wondering would you be confusing a Fas course with a Fas scheme which is 19 hours weekly. Those hours may spread over 5 days or 2 or 3 days per week depending on the requirements of the sponsor


----------

